# If MBTI types had superpowers



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Thomas60 said:


> We already have mind control and behavioural management down to a soft skill.
> Lelouch vi Britannia level mind control is best suited to ESTJs, the arbiters of reliable implementation and performance.
> To "imagine... and make it real" would be better


Yes and no. ESTJs are "do as you're told" type of people. The INTJs are more individualistic and manipulative in this regard.


----------



## FelixFahrenheit (Aug 9, 2014)

Entps already have mind-reading power


----------



## Shiroyuki (Jun 5, 2013)

ESFJ special ability is to mime others' emotions..


----------



## Annzihana (Jan 29, 2016)

INTP's could form-shift(like Mystique), and mirror the owners personality perfectly.


----------



## AndyBeanz (Feb 15, 2016)

intp - telekinesis


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I would be scared to live in a word where such OP powers were in the hands of xxFPs, and this is coming from an INFP. xxFPs, especially xNFPs, see no reason to keep powers under control. We just want to show off and prove ourselves. If INFPs could fucking create anything the world would end in days, except the ESFPs, the crazy silly hyperactive ESFPs, would of course still be alive because they would be immortal, and they would basically become the gods of the new world. A world run by ESFPs. For the love of god, put a limit on the xxFPs' powers. Usually, when I come up with ideas for which powers each type would have, I usually give the INFP the ability to control water. And, I will be the first to tell you that the ability to control something that you can drink and not die and become healthier is the lamest power ever. I'm usually a bit more varied with my ideas for ESFP powers. One of my ideas was to give ESFPs control over space, but that would also make them too OP, so I'll stick with giving them advanced hunting reflexes and venomous claws, which works well with the ESFP ******* stereotype.


----------



## jaeric (Feb 8, 2016)

...But I wanna fly


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

I like the ENTPs and INTPs abilities, but INTJs ability is good too.


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

INTP - The impossible super power of actually doing what they are thinking


----------



## Muskaan (Jan 27, 2016)

I can understand people's mood and what they are thinking about me and others from observing their facial expressions/body language. I have mastered this skill ever since I was 8 or 9 years old. I have never been wrong except one person who was a psychopath. 

I would like to refine this skill to perfection and prefer Mind Reading :kitteh: instead of Time control.
But we need to remember, *every superpower comes from a sacrifice worthy of it*.


----------



## Muskaan (Jan 27, 2016)

jaeric said:


> ...But I wanna fly


I wanna fly too....:blushed:


----------



## maichu (Jan 21, 2016)

One thing that I am angry about everyday is that teleportation can't be real. ㅠ_ㅠ I would loooooooooooove to be able to teleport. To a hawaiian beach at sunset without having to fly there for like 20 hours and spend a fortune on a ticket... Also, having a photographic memory is another skill I always wanted. I have a very good memory already but because of my adhd it kinda got worse... ㅠ_ㅠ


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

> complete control over time


this is overpowered, i can reset the universe with a whim, and do many, many, many other things, and it's actually extremely overpowered compared to the others, even more powerful than the INFP's limited reality warping (with "complete control" over time I can do a lot of things)

I think I might be overindulging i mean, drunk, in Ne in the spoiler below

* *





clearly, full time control outstrips all the other powers. I can even manipulate time to the point where i mimic other powers (manipulate emotions by accelerating aging of a brain? fly through time? SUPER speed by speeding up myself through time? yeah right! Heal people by making them younger! Send in stuff from other timelines, unlimited resources and supplies! Precognition through complete mastery of time! Stop time (and it can be indefinite too) so it appears I'm teleporting! Cure diseases by aging the offending bacteria / virus / whatever pathogen so fast they get killed off!)
I can do things over and over until I master them! 





> quoted from leanosai
> One thing that I am angry about everyday is that teleportation can't be real. ㅠ_ㅠ I would loooooooooooove to be able to teleport. To a hawaiian beach at sunset without having to fly there for like 20 hours and spend a fortune on a ticket... Also, having a photographic memory is another skill I always wanted. I have a very good memory already but because of my adhd it kinda got worse... ㅠ_ㅠ


this is one reason why we have fiction, my good friend! Escapism is the aim of the game!



> The ISTJ's Death Power is the ability to decide who dies, even without interacting with the person, but it only works with people that have done something really bad like cheating (affair), raping, killing, etc.


this sounds like a reference to Death Note and Light Yagami


----------

